# my budgies



## irfan akbar bajwa (Sep 20, 2021)

can some one tell me male or female


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

We will need full frontal pictures to accurately determine the gender. The cage that these birds are in is in very bad rusted condition, this is bad for their health and could lead to metal poisoning.


----------



## irfan akbar bajwa (Sep 20, 2021)

Cody said:


> We will need full frontal pictures to accurately determine the gender. The cage that these birds are in is in very bad rusted condition, this is bad for their health and could lead to metal poisoning.


i will provide you full pix and i am looking for new cage I will change as soon as possible


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Changing the cage right away is really important as being in a cage with rusted metal can lead to heavy metal poisoning.*
*Lead and Zinc Toxicosis*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 



FaeryBee and Cody have given great advice and I agree completely. It’s essential you get them a new cage as soon as possible. It appears you have two males but as mentioned the photos aren’t the best for determining gender. More photos would be best!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 
Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

